# VMWare Player - tollbar verbergen



## vierlagig (31 August 2007)

Hallo,

habe auf einem WinXP Host VMWare Player 2.0 (Build 45731) installiert und rufe durch Autostart eine Virtuelle Maschine auf (Win2k, RSView32).

Probleme:
1. Der Player öffnet nicht im Fullscreen-Modus, also ohne Fensterrand und nur mit Toolbar oben.

2. Nach manuellen aktivieren des Fullscreen-Modus, bleibt die Toolbar stehen, kann "entpinnt" werden, bleibt aber trotzdem mit 1 bis 2 Pixeln sichtbar.

Frage:
zu 1. How to do?
zu 2. Kann ich die Toolbar irgendwie komplett ausblenden?

vielen Dank fürs Lesen, wenn du eine Idee hast, lass dich nicht aufhalten...


----------



## Frank (14 September 2007)

schau er hier:

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...ON_1_1&dialogID=21378489&stateId=0 0 21380120

oder direkt als zitat:  



> *VMware Player does not support the configuration option that sets virtual machines to enter full screen mode after powering on.
> *This option is set in the configuration (.vmx) file:
> gui.fullScreenAtPowerOn = "TRUE")
> If this option is set, (for example, because the virtual machine is used in Workstation with this setting), VMware Player enters full screen mode, but the menu and tool bar at the top of the window are not displayed.


 
falls es nicht klappt, kannst du ja mal einen kleinen ausflug ins kt-büro machen...  :s12:


----------



## vierlagig (14 September 2007)

hatte ich doch schon *sichdunkelerinnert* und es hat nicht funktioniert und jetzt hab ich es grad nochmal probiert und nun schwing ich mich aufs fahrrad und bin gleich da...
bei dir funktioniert das so?


----------

